# Dove with a bunch of pigeons?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

So I was driving down a gravel road today and I saw a flock of birds flying around over a field, "Pigeons, bah! Who cares?" But then I did a double take and it was more like "What the crap? There's about a dozen pigeons and a single white dove!" Is this normal? I was (and still am) confused about it...


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

PROBABLY SOMEONES TAME ONE JOINED A FLOCK OF BARN PIGEONS. EITHER THAT OR IT MAY HAVE BEEN AN ALL WHITE PIGEON, IVE SHOT LOTS OF THEM BEFORE.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't know there where white pigeons. That was probably it then.


----------

